# Raute im Photoshop ?



## MrThomas (14. Mai 2002)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich eine normale Raute im Photoshop realisiere? Nachher sollte sie auch mit einer Farbe gefüllt werden. Habe leider keinen Plan!
Hoffe auf Eure Hilfe!

Danke im Voraus!
MfG
Thomas


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. Mai 2002)

Also Lösung, b.z.w. Tip für 6.0 von PS, ansonsten Handbuch und Anfängertutorials lesen und nacharbeiten:


----------



## <wolf> (15. Mai 2002)

Hi
Wenn du die "Bayern Raute" meinst, die geht so

http://www.wwwolf.de/tutorials/raute/tutorials_raute.html

Viel Spass


----------

